# My newest foster/rescue dog (Timmay)



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

This is Timmay. He is 8 years old and was born with a congenital defect in his rear left leg. After time, his right leg has started to break down as well. He was at the shelter with several severe tooth and gum infections. He was unable to eat and down to just 11 pounds. All of the bacteria in his mouth caused him to have a terrible UTI as well. Just a week later and he is practically a new dog. He had 10 teeth extracted on Tuesday and we got him a wheelchair/cart as well. 

He was very depressed but has really come out of his shell. Here is a pic of him out for a walk. His face lit up the first time he realized that he was out on a walk. He ran right up to the first tree and gave me a confused look as he pondered how to mark it.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

cool looking wheels.
Brian


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Imagine going from constant dental pain to no dental pain. There's a life-changer right there.

How's the UTI?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

He had to be on antibiotics for a week before his dental surgery. The antibiotics for his mouth were so strong, they cleared up his UTI in a day or two. He had one of the worst UTIs I've seen too. There was straight blood leaking out of his penis and his urine smelled worse than my cats'. 

I don't think I've ever seen a bigger turn around in happiness and well being.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ahhh the sympathy ploy. Where did you get the pic ??


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I play devil's advocate and ask why you didn't put the dog down?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Michael Swetz said:


> Can I play devil's advocate and ask why you didn't put the dog down?


That wasn't my decision. The shelter staff contacted the rescue asking for help. The rescue decided to help him out and I offered to foster him.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

What rescue is this?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

New grill and a set of wheels to boot!


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool cart and the dog looks very nice. Did you get this from a pet shop?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ahhh the sympathy ploy. Where did you get the pic ??


Jeff,

I had the same thought. I'd like to see a picture of David himself with this dog, before I believe he's actually fostering him.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that "Precious" from Silence of the Lambs? You are really creepy!

27 seconds in you can see Precious!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4-9mB_kGgg&has_verified=1


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Is that "Precious" from Silence of the Lamb? You are really creepy!
> 
> 27 seconds in you can see Precious!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4-9mB_kGgg&has_verified=1





























Tim wins the internet today!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

James thank you for the Chuck Norris salute, I'm just honored. Thanks again!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I had the same thought. I'd like to see a picture of David himself with this dog, before I believe he's actually fostering him.



You two are really sick. What went wrong in your lives for you to think I would make something like this up?










Now you can commence making fun of the goofy look on my face, my Borat stache, the fact that I need a shave, my clothes, sexual preference etc.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

And the WDF special of the evening is:









No charge, no gratuities. Just eat up and enjoy!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> You two are really sick. What went wrong in your lives for you to think I would make something like this up?


Nice try David, but your past stalking behavior with Jeff and Debbie Skinner are the reasons that anyone would not take anything you post at face value.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

This is crazy odyssey of shit mang whats next forTimmay I'm spinning


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> And the WDF special of the evening is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can't eat their crow. Too much bullshit trying to come up the other way.

I think the The Shut the F Up Express just pulled in to the station.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Nice try David, but your past stalking behavior with Jeff and Debbie Skinner are the reasons that anyone would not take anything you post at face value.


You also thought I was full of shit about Ivan being DQd. Everything I said about the other two gloids you mentioned is true as well. Maybe soon you will learn to go with what I say. I'm always right. Just accept it. Don't try to fight it.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> They can't eat their crow. Too much bullshit trying to come up the other way.
> 
> I think the The Shut the F Up Express just pulled in to the station.


Is this suppose to be an attempt at humor? :sad:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Being DQ'd from a trial is a lot different then being DQ'd from the
USA team, which was what you tried to imply.
Commenting on the breeding of a 14 month old stud dog when you had no knowledge of the dog or the breeding program or the
goals, was amusing. Your comments on going guard and walking the center line were laughable


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Is this suppose to be an attempt at humor? :sad:


Hey Tim,

It's little Chrissy Smiths attempt to be noticed. He pops up every once in awhile runs his mouth and then hides back in his bedroom and tells himself "I'm the VP of a dog club" ROTFLMAO


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> And the WDF special of the evening is:
> 
> No charge, no gratuities. Just eat up and enjoy!


James,

In this one instance David might actually know the dog. That doesn't change the fact that he is a shit stirrer. His goals, veracity and motivations will be questioned. I still wonder what
legitimate "rescue" group would spend the money to rehab this particular dog, given it's quality of life and the hundreds of other
able bodied dogs that could have been saved with the money they spent on surgery?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Being DQ'd from a trial is a lot different then being DQ'd from the
> USA team, which was what you tried to imply.
> Commenting on the breeding of a 14 month old stud dog when you had no knowledge of the dog or the breeding program or the
> goals, was amusing. Your comments on going guard and walking the center line were laughable


Thomas, Ivan will be DQ'd for one year from any AWDF competition as a result of his most recent disqualification at the FMBB. Mark my words on that!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Ivan will also not be allowed to represent the USA at the FMBB next year. Just go with it Thomas


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> James,
> 
> In this one instance David might actually know the dog. That doesn't change the fact that he is a shit stirrer. His goals, veracity and motivations will be questioned. I still wonder what
> legitimate "rescue" group would spend the money to rehab this particular dog, given it's quality of life and the hundreds of other
> able bodied dogs that could have been saved with the money they spent on surgery?


WOW Thomas, you should get into rescue. I mean who else could save "hundreds" of dogs for the cost of a dental! Next time the shelter calls us for help we will just tell them to go find a legitimate "rescue". 

You are probably too ignorant to realize that when properly marketed, the donations for a dog like this surpass the medical expenses. The extra donations go out to help "hundreds of other dogs". But hey, Thomas knows everything


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> Thomas, Ivan will be DQ'd for one year from any AWDF competition as a result of his most recent disqualification at the FMBB. Mark my words on that!


We'll see. AWDF will honor suspensions from member clubs.
You can't get "DQ'd" from a event you haven't entered yet.
Unless the AWMA suspends him, getting DQ'd from a FMBB trial
wouldn't mean anything. Even if you're right, the AWDF has ONE
event a year, so a one year suspension is meaningless.
Does anyone have the details on the latest incident? Was he out there on the tracking fields practicing with his dog or did he just
go out to get the lay of the land. DQ ing someone for looking at the tracking conditions is a little controlling IMHO


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> We'll see. AWDF will honor suspensions from member clubs.
> You can't get "DQ'd" from a event you haven't entered yet.
> Unless the AWMA suspends him, getting DQ'd from a FMBB trial
> wouldn't mean anything. Even if you're right, the AWDF has ONE
> ...



Correct, if you are suspended from any AWDF club you are also suspended from any AWDF event. Sorry about the misunderstanding on the wording. He will be suspended from any AWDF trials for a year rather than DQd. Bad symmantics on my part, so I understand your confusion. 

The rule with the AWMA says if you get DQd for unsportsmanlike conduct you will be suspended for a year. This happened a few years back after Ivan's antics in Atlanta. The rule combined with the precedent set makes it as good as guaranteed that Ivan will be suspended. 

This will make it impossible for him to go the the FMBB next year. In the past he could have just switched to the Bulgarian team, but not anymore. You should save this thread Thomas, so you can refer back to it when those chickens come home to roost.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

LMFAO @ the AWDF has one event a year. You are so silly Thomas. If you are suspended from an AWDF club you are suspended from ALL activity. This includes DVG, USA, AWMA trials, etc.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Was he out there on the tracking fields practicing with his dog or did he just
> go out to get the lay of the land. DQ ing someone for looking at the tracking conditions is a little controlling IMHO


Let me guess. Ivan didn't know those were the tracking fields. Everybody is scared he is going to win the trial, so they set him up. Sound familiar? dejavu


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> James,
> 
> In this one instance David might actually know the dog. That doesn't change the fact that he is a shit stirrer. His goals, veracity and motivations will be questioned. I still wonder what
> legitimate "rescue" group would spend the money to rehab this particular dog, given it's quality of life and the hundreds of other
> able bodied dogs that could have been saved with the money they spent on surgery?


Hey man, it's humor! 

In this one instance you got your bluff called. It happens.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> Hey man, it's humor!
> 
> In this one instance you got your bluff called. It happens.



James,

There was no bluff. I said
"I'd like to see a picture of David himself with this dog, before I believe he's actually fostering him." that's all there was to it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> Let me guess. Ivan didn't know those were the tracking fields. Everybody is scared he is going to win the trial, so they set him up. Sound familiar? dejavu


Don't try to put words in my mouth David. No one said he didn't know they were the tracking fields or that they were scared of him winning or set him up or anything like that. I asked if he was practicing/tracking with his dog or he was just scouting out the tracking conditions. Apparently you don't know? AGAIN, looking at the tracking fields is hardly "unsportsman like conduct IMO
IF the AWMA/AWDF or anyone else suspends Ivan from all AWDF, FMBB or any other IPO activity they are fukin tards.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> James,
> 
> There was no bluff. I said
> "I'd like to see a picture of David himself with this dog, before I believe he's actually fostering him." that's all there was to it.


Your defensiveness is ruining my joke! ](*,)

Nevertheless, the statement you made is basically a dare. Either post another picture or you won't believe him. That's bluff city, imo. 

But who cares? Shake it off and move on. Lepic pwned me pretty bad the other day, it happens. The point is that I don't let being right ruin my good time here. I keep truckin', continue to participate, and am always on the lookout for comedy gold that can be angled into the discussion. :-D


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Don't try to put words in my mouth David. No one said he didn't know they were the tracking fields or that they were scared of him winning or set him up or anything like that. I asked if he was practicing/tracking with his dog or he was just scouting out the tracking conditions. Apparently you don't know? AGAIN, looking at the tracking fields is hardly "unsportsman like conduct IMO
> IF the AWMA/AWDF or anyone else suspends Ivan from all AWDF, FMBB or any other IPO activity they are fukin tards.


Your opinion on what is or is not unsportsmanlike conduct does not matter. I am not putting words in anybody's mouth, rather predicting what Ivan's excuse will be.

So, are you saying Ivan should be exempt from the rules of AWMA and AWDF? Its black and white. If you are DQd for unsportsmanlike conduct you get suspended. There is no room for interpretation.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> Your opinion on what is or is not unsportsmanlike conduct does not matter. I am not putting words in anybody's mouth, rather predicting what Ivan's excuse will be.
> 
> So, are you saying Ivan should be exempt from the rules of AWMA and AWDF? Its black and white. If you are DQd for unsportsmanlike conduct you get suspended. There is no room for interpretation.


Once again, you're making absolute moral judgments, just like you did in the 14 month old stud dog topic. YOU have no business predicting what Ivan or anyone else will say.
Nothing is black and white, everything is open to interpretation.
Looking at or walking along tracking fields hardly rises to the
level of "unsportsmanlike" conduct. IF anyone (AWMA or AWDF)
suspends Ivan (or anyone else) without a hearing, they'll be leaving themselves open to all sorts of repercussions. You'd have us believe that all it takes is one judge to DQ someone from a trial, for what the judge calls "unsportsmanlike" conduct and that competitor is blacklisted from nearly all Schutzhund trials for a year ? I don't think that's the way it works.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> So, are you saying Ivan should be exempt from the rules of AWMA and AWDF? Its black and white. If you are DQd for unsportsmanlike conduct you get suspended. There is no room for interpretation.


There is no rule with the AWMA which says if you get disqualified for unsportsmanlike conduct you are suspended. Suspensions would be handled through a Board of Inquiry, if someone chose to file one. 

The rule about being suspended from one AWDF club leads to a suspension with all AWDF clubs was a gentlemen's agreement between clubs. It is not in the AWDF rulebook. It was brought up at this year's AWDF board meeting because there is no "black and white" rule.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

dana williams said:


> there is no rule with the awma which says if you get disqualified for unsportsmanlike conduct you are suspended. Suspensions would be handled through a board of inquiry, if someone chose to file one.
> 
> The rule about being suspended from one awdf club leads to a suspension with all awdf clubs was a gentlemen's agreement between clubs. It is not in the awdf rulebook. It was brought up at this year's awdf board meeting because there is no "black and white" rule.



thank you thank y0u thank you
thank you thank y0u thank you
thank you thank y0u thank you
thank you thank y0u thank you
thank you thank y0u thank you


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

May I ask...what was Ivan DQ'd for? Was it a toy on him or something else?


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> thank you thank y0u thank you
> thank you thank y0u thank you
> thank you thank y0u thank you
> thank you thank y0u thank you
> thank you thank y0u thank you












How sweet is the smell?


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Not knowing anything about schutzhund, why is there a rule about competitors being on the tracking field? In other sports like skiing, competitors are allowed to walk the course and memorize the layout and turns, etc. What would it hurt if schutzhund allowed teams to walk the field to get an idea of the conditions they'll be working against?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> How sweet is the smell?


I was thinking about washing down the crow with it ;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> Not knowing anything about schutzhund, why is there a rule about competitors being on the tracking field? In other sports like skiing, competitors are allowed to walk the course and memorize the layout and turns, etc. What would it hurt if schutzhund allowed teams to walk the field to get an idea of the conditions they'll be working against?


I think it may have something with, the people that make up Schutzhund rules being anal control freaks?
It's like you can't say anything but voran or go when you release your dog for the long bite. You have to say heir/fuss (here/heel) on the call out of the blind. Even if it is TWO different commands for two distinct actions :-(
I think originally they didn't want anyone practicing on the trial fields (which makes sense) but they just carried it to a ridiculous
extreme. I wonder if you could rent a plane and fly over the fields? Maybe it would be OK if you drove to the nearest hill and used a pair of binoculars?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> May I ask...what was Ivan DQ'd for? Was it a toy on him or something else?


Hey Doug,

A couple of years ago he pulled out a frisby at the end of a track
during a trial Opps 
Recently he was caught checking out the tracking field conditions.
As far as I know, he wasn't actually tracking his dog


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

David, just curious, how did you ever get interested in saving this type of dog..good for you IF you really did....but,when your avatar states you are involved in protection sports...? I would think someone with that interest, may go to the malinois rescue, or the german shepherd rescue...but this little guy a little foo foo breed,with leg troubles,teeth troubles etc= just was curious how he even caught your interest to begin with???


----------

